# Please help me identify a few scales in a solo!!



## happyhappy (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm really interested in the scales this guy is playing. I've been playing guitar for about 7 years and im self taught and I only really play pentatonic scales and I really love the sound and vibe of the solo hes playing and I would like to know what scales hes using at 1:33 - 1:41 and also 1:53 - 1:57 and possibly in general through out 1:33 - 2:03. If anyone is able to help I would GREATLY appreciate it!!!!

Thank you!!

Clip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KsqSdac6-0


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

beats me ....not yer standard pentatonic, major or minor.......sounds jazzy.....guess I'm not much help telling you what it isn't


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Most of it is pentatonic, but as with straight jazz they're playing scales and arpeggios that fit over a given chord. In this instance a minor chord may see any number of minor scales/modes that work for the song. Conversely, a major chord in an otherwise bluesy minor progression may see a major scale or mode superimposed over it as oposed to the pentatonic scale. Try to come up with a minor blues/bluesy pentatonic progression with a major chord(s) in it either as a turnaround or bridge. Use a major scale or mode only over the major chord(s) section. You'll hear how it opens up the possibilities regarding improvising single note lines. 

Shawn.


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

well seeing as they're playing jazzy knowing what key they're playing in, along with a working knowledge of both arpeggios and CAGED (how all of the chord shapes tie into each other to play across the fretboard horizontally) would be the best route to learn things like this. another thing would be to learn how each interval sounds and what kind of mood it creates as more advanced playing such as this doesn't just run up and down scales, it plays to intervals as well as arppegios that relate to the key you're in and the chord you're playing over at any given moment in the song


----------

